# Ugh



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Our new stove is coming today, great. So they call this morning around 9:30 and say it will be 1 to 1 1/2 hours he has 2 stops to make first. So i move all the kitchen tables and chairs over to the side and remove the planter from the wall so the door can be opened wide. I'm waiting and waiting and waiting and now it's 2:30. I call the place where we bought it from and he says there was a mistake today the truck driver had the order but the stove was never loaded on the truck. We can deliver it tomorrow. Now i call the plumber to tell them and they have been waiting for our call but tomorrow is a skeleton screw and they don't know if they can make it tomorrow might have to wait until Monday. 

Frigidaire Products - GLGF376D


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh I hate when something like that happens! It's so aggravating to go out of your way to prepare and even worse trying to coordinate schedules between you, the delivery personnel, and the plumber! 

Hope they can get it all taken care of soon!


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

i would cancel the stove and get a refund then see what they do


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahh the joys... and the problem is - no matter how hard you jump up and down and stamp your feet - it makes no difference - grrrrr. Frustrating as all get out.

Ok maybe they made a genuine mistake and didn't load it - I'm sure it happens. Still that doesn't make it any easier for you - you ARE the customer and supposedly you are always in the right. It will sort itself out, just not as you'd originally planned it - it kinda sours the experience somewhat. And I'm guessing you've really been looking forward to it!

I work from the other side of things, I'm one of those who works in service and has to co-ordinate a number of people to make things happen. You have to ride everyone all the time (with tact! or force where needed!) but always assume nothing. To have to eat humble pie with a disgruntled customer is not fun - quite often we'll offer some kind of discount or a gimmee to soften the blow. Maybe there's something they could do for you in that regard.

Good Luck with it - just a bit of patience and the whole debacle will be a fading bad memory 

DC


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

This has happened more than once with us. Down in Fl the sent a table top with no legs, second time they sent the wrong table. We had to back to the store and point out which table we bought in there store room. The delivered the wrong fridge because some kids set our house back being built 10 months because they burned it down while it was being built. I guess between the time they got it in and the house was finished they sold ours but they did replace it when came in. In PA dopes from north Carolina keep forgetting to load my sisters fancy dinning room set. Once the could not find the house and just did bother delivering it. fourth time they left the server and chair off the truck and only delivered the 4 chairs and the table. Last time they left the server and chair on the door steps and when we drove up that Friday we found them sitting there in the rain. Luckily the rain did not soak through the carton but the cushion on the chair was a little wet. We live in NY and PA is just a weekend house sometimes. This place did save us $250 on the price of the stove i just hope it turns out for the best and when it comes everything is OK with it.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Geez  you haven't had a good run - surely the bad luck must run out soon! You could write a book about it hey? Then send a copy to everyone who has messed you up. Keeping fingers crossed for you.

DC


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

YEAH the stove came today . the plumber needed to remove a piece of extension pipe that our old stove used to connect the gas with. The new stove in Convection and doesn't have the large open back like our 30 year old one did. Looks cool but I'm not going to cook on it because it will not be long before i hear "your splattering grease all over my new stove top, you better clean it off" . OH something funny it did not come with a broiler pan but i found a coupon with the manual that says i can get a free one for $5.95 shipping charge, go figure
OK convection fan, what is the best foods to use with this? My toaster oven has convection and i use it for anything that would taste better deep fried, wings, poppers, fry stuff like that. I hear convection is best for baking.

The stove comes with 4 different BTU output burners, (1) 14,000 BTU PowerPlus, (2) 9500, (1) 5000 with a 500 simmer setting. What special jobs do i use them for?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Dagger - that's great you've got it in 
Weird it doesn't come with a broiler tray - but hey its not much cost. Maybe a suitably miffed call to your supplier about the wait and the inconvenience might get you one.

There's a couple of threads in the cooking equipment reviews where people have got new ovens like yours and advice in there - you might want to post a query there perhaps. Enjoy the new toy!

Cheers! 

DC

P.S. if you splatter the grease -do the right thing and clean it up


----------



## lady dewinters (Jul 26, 2007)

At least it worked out for you in the end and you got it. So, maybe your luck is changing. It's one of these cup is half-full, half-empty situations. Depends on how you look at it.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

We recently purchased a new couch. To save money I picked it up myself and put it in the basement. No problem. AS it turned out the sales rep was misonformed about certain aspects of the couch, enough so that we returned to the store and told them we wanted it replaced with a different one. No problem. We made the adjustments except this time I paid the money to have them pick up the old one and deliver the new one. As I said I had no problem getting the couch downstairs. As the guys started to move it and take it back upstairs, I could tell the lead guy was going to be a "bull in a china shop" and I was right. To make it short, they took a chunk out of my new bannister and scraped and dented the custom columns I had built and justy finished staining and polycoating the previous weekend. They then tried to force the new couch down the stairs before I stopped them and told them just to take both of them away. I went to the store canceled the deal and told them to take care of the damage, Apparently it's not that uncommon because they were very matter of fact about it. Their insurance company told me to get an estimate and they would take care of it. So now I wait for my check so we can go get another couch that will fit!


----------

